# R.I.P. My Star Girl



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just lost my German Shepard, Star on Friday. She was 14 Yrs old, well technically she would have been 14 on Saturday. She was just one day short of her birthday. We got Star when she was just 6 weeks old. She wasn't just a pet, she was part of our family. She grew up with our boys. She was there for us unconditionally, no matter what. She taught our boys how to play tag. She protected them, but was not at all viscious. She would just let people know, hey, that's my boy, back off. This has been such a big loss for myself, my husband and kids. I'm still so heartbroken. I'm consoled by the fact that we were there for her last breath. So Star, thank you for being our companion and our friend for all those years. You won't be forgotten, EVER. I would also like to thank Jettsixx and Ruth for all their support.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

LP, Sorry for your loss, may the peace which comes from the memories of love shared comfort you now and in the days ahead.

R.I.P. Star


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Star. May you find peace and comfort at Rainbow Bridge.

Lp, I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our Shepherd mix this summer at 14 as well, and I know how hard it is. I still miss her and think of her often, but it honestly does get easier to do so as the time goes by. After a while, you will remember her with a smile on your face instead of tears in your eyes.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you for reminding me about the Rainbow Bridge. I have read it before, It means a little bit more now that I have lost a pet. I have lost pets before, when I was younger. I guess I thought it would be easier now that I'm older, but it's not.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about your loss. Here is a poem from us to you in rembrance of your loving companion, STAR.








*Rainbow Bridge*









Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown... ​


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Star Girl!


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Remember Star is still watching over your family just in a more impacting position. Think, everyday your children walk in the door safe Star is still doing her job.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss.

RIP Star


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss
RIP Star


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family lpw, never an easy decision, but you know it was the right one at the time.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. Pets are part of the family and should be treated and respected as such.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

All dogs go to Heaven. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

My heart goes out to you and I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry for your loss hun


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey, I know I told you the other day but remember if there is anything I can do for you just let me know. 

Enjoy the bridge Star.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your loss LP. My pup was 14 too when I lost her last year. It's always a big loss when you lose a pup like Star. A dog like that you can never replace, but you and your family will always have the memories. RIP Star.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry for your loss! I can be tough on the family, I know having lost a few dogs (family members) throughout the years. Just remember the good times and they will always be with you.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

RIP Star...


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

RIP Star. Losing a pet sucks! It sounds like Star was well loved by her family, Im sure she is at peace in doggie heaven.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Star


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm really sorry LPW, and your right, they just become one of the family.
Just remember those good 14 years and like the others say, she's up in Heaven gnawing on a rawhide until you meet again......


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for loss, please take comfort in knowing we will see all of our lost loved ones, human and animal someday up above. You have a K9 guardian angel now. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Condolences on your loss.

I know it's tough lossing a dog, and even tougher lossing a really good dog.

Thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Best wishes to you and yours during this time of loss. RIP Star.


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry also for your Loss as with all our 4 legged Companions they all hold a special place in our hearts. 

RIP Star.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rest In Peace Star.

So sorry for your families loss lpw.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry for the loss. I know how you feel I lost my Shepard Mix 6 months ago and still sometimes I think she is around.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and condolences. It really means alot. I'm still having such a hard time. I can't get used to the idea of her being gone. She was such a large part of our lives. I know she is in a better place, it just hurts so much.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

LPW, I know what helped me get over the hurt a little easier was knowing that she was ready and told ME when it was time. That I didn't jump the gun, and that she didn't go before it was time, but that SHE was ready to go. Everyone told me she would, and the day I brought her to the vet for the last time I could see it when I looked in her eyes.
It's been almost a year, and every time I see her pic on the entertainment center I still get that "I miss her" feeling, but I think of her now with more happy memories and smiles then I did even 6 months ago.
I promise, it'll happen for you too.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

I wish there were words to write that would ease the pain of loosing the four leg member of your family. They make the good times better and are there to comfort during the hard times. They understand us more than we know or they let on. Sorry for your family's loss


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

iwpd check your yahoo e-mail

Harry


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Lisa...I am so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult it is to lose that special member of your family...remember all of the great times with Star and she is watching you and protecting you and your family from heaven...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

When God made the earth and sky,
The flowers and the trees
He then made all the animals,
The fish, the birds, and bees.
And when at last He'd finished
Not one was quite the same.
He said, "I'll walk this world of mine,
And give each one a name."
And so he traveled far and wide
And everywhere he went
A little creature followed him
Until its strength was spent.
When all were named upon the earth
And in the sky and sea,
The little creature said, "Dear Lord,There's not one left for me."
Kindly the Father said to him,"I've left you to the end
I've turned my name back to front
And called you dog, my friend."​


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, I'm so terribly sorry, *lp*, to learn of the huge loss you and your family have experienced, and I hope that you hang tight and cherish all the wonderful memories of your precious Star.

There's really nothing I can say or do that will help the pain go away, though I wish there were because it's just so, so difficult.

I will send you a private message soon, but for now just know that I know what it is because I lost my 15 year old pal late last July so I understand how hard it is right now; It's so very hard, but I give you and your family lots of credit for putting your own pain aside -- even though it was difficult -- so that you all could ease Star through her pain and suffering and on to a better, more restful place.

I think that's one of the most difficult things about owning a pet -- knowing when it's the appropriate time to say "Goodbye" and having the strength to help your pet let go -- and I give you lots of credit for putting her needs for peace and rest and comfort before your own.

I'm thinking of you all and I will check in with you by PM.

Sincerely,
j


----------



## MARiderGrl (Jan 24, 2009)

RIP Star, keep my Jake company there at the Rainbow Bridge, ok? He'll be great company to romp around with til we all get reunited. My deepest condolences on your loss. I was there with my three months to the day shy of 11 years old black lab last September. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers in this terribly difficult time.



StbbrnMedic said:


> LPW, I know what helped me get over the hurt a little easier was knowing that she was ready and told ME when it was time. That I didn't jump the gun, and that she didn't go before it was time, but that SHE was ready to go. Everyone told me she would, and the day I brought her to the vet for the last time I could see it when I looked in her eyes.
> It's been almost a year, and every time I see her pic on the entertainment center I still get that "I miss her" feeling, but I think of her now with more happy memories and smiles then I did even 6 months ago.
> I promise, it'll happen for you too.


Stbbrn, what a coincidence that I was just telling a colleague the very same thing at work today. It's been just over 6 months and even though I miss him every day I can at least take comfort in knowing that there was no doubt he was ready to be released from the pain he was enduring in this world. Godspeed to all of our fallen buddies.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Condolences, RIP Star...


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. I'm sure she brought a lot of happiness to your family and vice-versa.


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

So sorry for your loss, it's amazing how attached we get to our dogs.


----------

